# trace extenders



## splash's mom (Sep 8, 2011)

I need to add trace extenders in order to get my cart shafts to not go beyond the point of my horses shoulder. Will this cause my cart to become un-balanced? The cart shafts can not be changed out so before I get rid of it all together I need to ask for your expert opinions. Is there a way I can tell if it's putting pressure on the back saddle once I have him hitched?

It's an oak easy entry cart that I would like to use for everyday driving and it fits him in every other way but this.

Thank You


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 9, 2011)

I am assuming that you cannot move the seat?

OK, I would suggest you get the extenders fitted, get him in the right position in the shafts, then get someone to sit in the cart and slide you hand under the saddle and see how it is. If you do the same thing with him in the incorrect position, but properly balanced, you will have something to compare it with.

My gut feeling is that if it is only a matter of a few inches you should be OK but if it is a lot of distance then it may well unbalance the rig, yes. It is still worth a try!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as the cart is the right size for him I wouldn't expect it to ruin the balance if you use trace extenders to move him out to where he should be in the shafts. My mini cart has 54" shafts & I have to use trace extenders with my off the shelf harness, which was designed for 48" shafts....my other two harnesses were custom fit so I ordered them with longer traces--the carts are the right size for the horses, shafts are not too long, it's just a matter of harness makers being very stingey with leather in the traces.

It's easy to check the balance--get someone to sit in the cart while you hold the shafts--hold them at the spot where the shafts will rest in the loops. Hold the shafts at the correct height--that is, the same height they will be when they are through the shaft loops--are they light or is there a lot of weight in your hands?


----------

